# My first allover sublimated shirt



## kalaja (Mar 15, 2008)

here is my first shirt ... 
please tell me what you think ...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice, can you tell us what equipment you used? What size heat press, printer, and format size?


----------



## kalaja (Mar 15, 2008)

Epson 9600 converted for Sublimation ink with SoftRip , XP tacky paper 44 inch roll , Air Operated 40x50 
heat press ... 
My next try will be printing on both sides at same time with help of self design backboard ( preheated )


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

when you guys are selling these do the customers object about the slight flaws in the transfer like in the under arm area and seam areas??


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anyone successfully printed both sides of a shirt with one pressing? I would be curious to here peoples experience on with this.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Mark, same here - thought about it many times, never done it  Whould be curious how it would work out.


Glenn, usually I explain what to expect and suggest the customers to change their artwork a little: like adding some deliberate distress in "problem areas", changing solid colour to something with gradients etc.

Sometimes I print on coloured shirts (when graphics permit) so if there are any voids - the shirt colour will compensate for it and pick up some colours in the print:

When I have solid colours to do - I stretch the shirts with inserts I made to minimise the voids.

On the example below - the design is printed on Vapor Apparel yellow micro performance shirt. There were some voids, but they are not obvoius, because there's some yellow colour in the graphics and any imperfections look like deliberate distress.


----------



## Buddah (Mar 29, 2011)

wow awesome job, so this was done with a heat press machine?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, but you need a big heat press for it - mine is 36" x 51"


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That must be one heavy machine.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

selanac said:


> That must be one heavy machine.


Yes it is  About 2000 pounds.


----------



## kalaja (Mar 15, 2008)

D.Evo. said:


> Yes it is  About 2000 pounds.


 Not sure about 2000 lb ..sound to heavy ...here is mine 
twin shuttle 40x50 ....less than 1000 lb and you can roll it on wheels...


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is mine, also twin shuttle - unfortunately, no wheels


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw some of these monster heat presses at the DAX show in Minneapolis a week, ago, and they were amazing,,, 

Your shirt tooks totally awesome,,,,,,, 

Keep up the great work


----------



## Swisha (Mar 31, 2011)

Both shirts look awsome! Did you have to cut around your pictures or did your printer do it for you?


----------



## kalaja (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice , did you try print on both sides ?


----------



## kalaja (Mar 15, 2008)

there is no cut around at all , just power clip in corel to shirt vector template and lay sheet on shirt ..


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

that's a big machine, what brand shirt you use? very nice.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

kalaja said:


> very nice , did you try print on both sides ?


If you mean both sides at the same time - no. I print one side at a time. 
I do print some products on both sides at the same time (like tubular fabric, scarves) but they are quite a bit thinner than 2 layers of t-shirt would be.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Scarfs? D.E. Do you offer contract pricing on scarfs?

[email protected]


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Paul, I'm in Australia - it wouldn't be economical, I'm affraid.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah, that's too bad. Thanks anyways,

Paul


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

selanac said:


> Scarfs? D.E. Do you offer contract pricing on scarfs?
> 
> [email protected]



Tania, 

I got a email Vapor has a new shirt out,, does anyone have a visual for us,, ?
Thanks


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

looks great what kind of shirt you use? thanks uncletee.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

uncletee said:


> looks great what kind of shirt you use? thanks uncletee.


Tom, which one you are asking bout? the sample I posted is done on yellow micro-performance Vapor Apparel t-shirt.

kalaja may tell us the brand of the t-shirt on the first picture in the post.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

They both look good. We have a maxi press with two 40x65 inch platens air operated.. Working on white blanks that will not have the fold over inperfections. Will be looking for customers in about 30 days.


----------



## organicyayo (Jan 9, 2011)

so nice tshirts


----------



## kalaja (Mar 15, 2008)

vapor -basic


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

wait, so you can sublimate dark garments too? I thought sublimation was only for light color garments? Or is the shirt actually yellow, and the black is actually in the design? where can I find information about those large heat presses??


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

How much does the Monto Antonio press cost?


----------



## lovetshirt (Mar 19, 2013)

hi, that is really amazing design and printing


----------



## captainkbt (Mar 3, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> wait, so you can sublimate dark garments too? I thought sublimation was only for light color garments? Or is the shirt actually yellow, and the black is actually in the design? where can I find information about those large heat presses??


 
Im guessing it was a white shirt with black ink. I noticed a few imperfections in the armpit area where all the dye couldnt make it on the shirt due to a wrinkle or something. If you have a way to touch up those spots it would make a great black shirt. 

Im also wondering how cost effective this would be with so much black ink. Im a newbie so I have no idea.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

captainkbt said:


> Im also wondering how cost effective this would be with so much black ink. Im a newbie so I have no idea.


If you have large format printer, then the inks costs are pennies for the bulk sublimation ink litre bottles from proper ink manufacturers (not Sawgrass!)


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, these are light t-shirts printed with black ink.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

jiarby said:


> when you guys are selling these do the customers object about the slight flaws in the transfer like in the under arm area and seam areas??


No customer objects to anything that they are made aware of prior to ordering.

We thoroughly explain to our customers that the "voids of color" are a characteristic of the imaging process.

There is a difference between the results of 'cut & sew' and the imaging of per-manufactuered apparel.

If you are a teacher of the process, the customer will be receptive as the student. They then can make a decision on which style of imaging they desire based upon their wallet.

100% of those we have explained the process to understand and many go so far as to included extra affects to complement the void areas.

Remember everyone, you can make ANY limitation an asset, it's all about wording!

Hope this helps someone,

Jae


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Riderz Ready said:


> Has anyone successfully printed both sides of a shirt with one pressing? I would be curious to here peoples experience on with this.



We experimented with this years ago. It will not give you perfectly imaged, complete gamut on both sides simultaneously unless you have top and bottom heat.

You can get some cool results by using 50/50, 60/40 burnouts because they are thinner. Plus, the finished result for our clients using blends is to have a more vivid, worn look. So the finished result is perfect.

Top heat only will leave one side...POPPING with color and the second side faded to at least 50% of the front. Dwell time doesn't make much of a difference either. The primary side will always be brighter if trying to do 2-sided simultaneous imaging with top only heat.

Hope this helps someone,

Jae


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I will only add that in the wide format world where tacky paper is available you can do a double sided shirt in 1.5 presses and save a ton of prep time.

Simply sandwich the shirt with the two design sheets and press. Being that the tacky paper seals the shirt between the two pieces of paper you now can simply flip the "sandwich" and press the other side for 30-35 seconds.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Riderz Ready said:


> I will only add that in the wide format world where tacky paper is available you can do a double sided shirt in 1.5 presses and save a ton of prep time.
> 
> Simply sandwich the shirt with the two design sheets and press. Being that the tacky paper seals the shirt between the two pieces of paper you now can simply flip the "sandwich" and press the other side for 30-35 seconds.


 That is exactly what we do for burnouts! A definite time saver!!

Jae


----------



## pineimages (Apr 11, 2011)

Good stuff, I'm going to have to experiment with that. Thanks


----------



## noblehaus (Feb 21, 2011)

we press both sides on one press all the time

it takes a bit of testing for each shirt mfg based on weight of the shirt, content, cut etc


----------



## wackhaus (Mar 30, 2013)

kalaja said:


> here is my first shirt ...
> Please tell me what you think ...


 looks gorgeous!


----------



## HeadhunterX (Oct 23, 2007)

JaeAmera said:


> That is exactly what we do for burnouts! A definite time saver!!
> 
> Jae


What exactly is a "Burnout" I know what that is in the dragstrip vocabulary but not in this instance  ?

Thank You,
Richard


----------

